# OpenVPN i brak pliku openvpn.conf

## Wielebny

Chciałem sobie postawić openvpn na gentoo ale zauważyłem iż nie ma pliku openvpn.conf ani w /etc ani w /etc/openvpn zaś jak to jest w innych dystro nie ma katalogu /etc/sysconfig .

I przy próbie startu programu wywala mi błąd:

```
Vaio_tux wielebny # /etc/init.d/openvpn start

 * Caching service dependencies ...

 *  Can't find service 'net.wlan0' needed by 'hostapd';  continuing...       [ ok ]

 * Starting openvpn ...

grep: /etc/openvpn/openvpn.conf: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

grep: /etc/openvpn/openvpn.conf: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

grep: /etc/openvpn/openvpn.conf: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

grep: /etc/openvpn/openvpn.conf: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

Options error: In [CMD-LINE]:1: Error opening configuration file: /etc/openvpn/openvpn.conf

Use --help for more information.

 * Check your logs to see why startup failed     
```

Gdzie się konfiguruje/rejestruje tunele w opnevpn Gentoo?? Plik z konfiguracją tunelu już mam napisany.

----------

## no4b

 *Quote:*   

> Gdzie się konfiguruje/rejestruje tunele w opnevpn Gentoo?? Plik z konfiguracją tunelu już mam napisany.

 

Skoro masz konfigurację, to podlinkuj/skopiuj ją do /etc/openvpn/openvpn.conf...

----------

## gall

W OpenVPN'e nigdy nie ma gotowej konfiguracji. Przeglądnij:

http://openvpn.net/index.php/documentation/howto.html

i zrób swój. Najlepiej na certyfikatach. W razie wątpliwości napisz z czym masz problem.

Powodzenia.

----------

## Wielebny

Doczytałem informacje po kompilacji opnenvpn:

```
 * To create more VPNs, simply create a new .conf file for it and

 * then create a symlink to the openvpn init script from a link called

 * openvpn.newconfname - like so

 * cd /etc/openvpn

 * nano foo.conf

 * cd /etc/init.d

 * ln -s openvpn openvpn.foo

```

Co uczyniłem ale teraz brakuje modułu którego moje jądro nie obsługuje:

```
Vaio_tux init.d # /etc/init.d/openvpn start

 * Starting openvpn ...

FATAL: Module tun not found.

 * TUN/TAP support is not available in this kernel

```

Znów jestem w kropce   :Shocked: 

----------

## 13Homer

 *Wielebny wrote:*   

> Znów jestem w kropce  8O

 

Nie masz dostępnego tego modułu w jądrze, czy nie potrafisz go wkompilować?

U mnie w 2.6.25.8 jest dostępny.

----------

## gall

Symbol: TUN [=y]                                                                                                                                                                                         

  │ Prompt: Universal TUN/TAP device driver support                                                                                                                                                        

  │   Defined at drivers/net/Kconfig:112                                                                                                                                                                   

  │   Depends on: NETDEVICES                                                                                                                                                                              

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                                                                            

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                                                                  

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                                                                                                                                    

  │   Selects: CRC32     

czyli

Device Drivers  --->  

Network device support--->   

Universal TUN/TAP device driver support   

----------

## Wielebny

Właśnie to też znalazłem   :Very Happy:  :

```
Device Drivers  --->

  Network device support  --->

    <M>   Universal TUN/TAP device driver support
```

 Ale konfiguracja bez jakich kolwiek zabezpieczeń :

```
proto udp

dev tun

ifconfig 192.168.1.200 192.168.1.201

port 5000

tun-mtu 1400

comp-lzo

ping 15

verb 3

```

I tak nie startuje :

```
Vaio_tux openvpn # /etc/init.d/openvpn start

 * Starting openvpn ...

 * Check your logs to see why startup failed                                                                    [ !! ]

```

Najdziwniejsze jest to iż na identycznym pliku z tunelem na PLD działa   :Confused: 

Logów nie moge znaleźć -> szukałem w /var/log

Orientujecie się czy jest możliwość aby serwer postawiony na OPENVPN przyjmował połączenia od klienta windowsowego a nie openvpn for windows?

----------

## gall

To pomocy . . . 

tls-server

dev tun 

port NUMER_PORTU

proto udp

tun-mtu 1500

tun-mtu-extra 32

fragment 1000

client-to-client

server ADRES_SIECI MASKA_SIECI

mssfix 1000

keepalive 10 60

resolv-retry 86400

comp-lzo

dh dh1024.pem

client-config-dir ccd

ca cacert.pem

cert serwercert.pem

key serwerkey.pem

verb 5

mute 10

crl-verify crl.pem

status openvpn-status.log 5

log-append  openvpn.log

Powodzenia.

----------

